# couch potato or exercise fiend



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi - exercise fiend - although at over 10 she is little less manic than she was 

Kiki at 3 loves a good walk and a hunt through the wood, but is more than happy to snuggle on the sofa - particularly if the weather is revolting.

Dot 2 - she really needs her exercise, as long as she has had enough she is content to snuggle - but if not then she bounces on the other dogs or people

I reckon that on a normal day my dogs have a minimum of 2 hours of exercise split into two longer walks and last walk of 15 minutes over the field at the back before bedtime. On top of that they have play/training/social family time...

What works for you?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She gets her 4 walks a day around the block for potty and play time up and down the hall and around all over the house but for the most part she's a couch potato. (I have to pry her but out of her bed every morning for her first walk )


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My two are content to sit at separate windows and "Guard" the house from offending walkers and any doggie that stops to pee or poop in THEIR yard! HOW RUDE! 
They both have always needed several long naps during the day, otherwise they are a bit hyper and cross.
That being said . . . . if I whisper "Wanna go for a walk?", they both bolt to sit beside the drawer I keep the leads in and are literally shaking they are so excited. I have tried to walk them every day as they both had become a bit pudgy and they do love it so.
One thing I would love to know for comparison . . . if it is a very sunny, nice day, they LOVE to be outdoors and want to go for that second walk . . . . However . . . . if it is dark, dreary and raining, they crash on the couch and are not interested in going outdoors. Do your poos do that?? Or are they accustomed to rain and just want to go anyway??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine live with a collie so they go out whatever the weather. Kiki likes her equafleece on if it is wet and horrible, Dot does not


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is the original coach potato. We have to drag him out most days and then he just sits at the fence looking at the birds. When we go for walks, the others are running a head but after about 15 mins he is dragging behind looking to be carried.
Willow and Ozzy are medium energy. They love to run and play but also need to nap at least twice a day.
Willow hates the rain. She will hold it all day to not go out in it. She also hates wet grass in the morning and won't even step on it. 
Funny how they all act.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine will stare 2 inches from my face at that "time" until I take her - anything from 30 mins to 1.5hrs walk a day depending what I can fit in - she and I love to walk. She doesn't care about the weather and to be fair she's always just as grateful for whatever walk we do


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is a couch potato .she will go out in my yard and run and play but then comes in and crashes on the couch or on my or my wifes lap.she still does the doddle-dash now and then and she does play with wll her balls if we through them for her ,and then back to sleep


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine are active when outside, but inside, they just want to lay about.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bit of both, needs a run in the morning (off lead), to then be able to snooze most of the rest of the day - doesn't have to be too long, about 30 mins seems to do him, (usually gets 30-45) then a brisk road walk early eve and he settles quite well for the eve, you can certainly tell if he doesn't get that last walk though. He is ok for a few miles if we do a longer walk but is totally shattered after (as he is after his agility class). Guess he is fairly low maintenance where walks are concerned.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I love my walkies. I love my swim swim. But I love my sleepy time and cuddles with Mummy too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a fun thread. 

Both of mine are very easy going. They both ask for their walk around 11am on the weekend if it hasn't already happened. However if something odd happens that we can't walk until later then they just play together or chill out. 

On weekdays they are out a couple of times per day and also with their walker. 

They love their exercise and love a good romp around off lead but I honestly think they would be absolutely fine for 1 day if we didn't go. I'm sure they would both be like mad sniffing maniacs the next day, if we hadn't had a walk the previous day.

Lola is hilarious. Where we live now, it is very much rural and we live near a racecourse. Our usual walk is up to the race course, around the course and back home. Lola loves the race course as there is a lot of gorse and clearly rabbits dwelling there! If we change our route or miss a section out, she will pull back or sit and refuse to walk home until we have done the whole track. A couple of times when we have wanted to do a shorter loop, Lola has just refused to come and tries to pull us backwards or like I said, she plants herself on the one spot. We have to tease her away with treats and promises of dinner. She's class!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

110 percent exercise fiend.  Rufus is always ready to get up and go, he doesn't really sleep so much as lie with one eye open waiting to jump up and get moving.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear is very adaptable. In the mornings, he is content to snooze in his bed until whenever we want to take him out. In the city, he is okay with a short walk in the morning and long walk at night. On weekends he gets a lot of exercise because he chases the ATV all over the property and does long runs. He loves napping during the day.


----------

